# Crashed Colnago Master - ride it or return it?



## plussa (Nov 10, 2006)

I just bought a (maybe 1993) Colnago Master Piu from eBay. I knew the bike had some chipped paint and wear, but what I couldn't see from pics before buying, was a small bulge under the top tube, about an inch from the lug, and cracked paint both in top tube and down tube. The lugs seem to be OK, and also the geometry of the front end seems to be OK too.

Do you think the bike is still safe to ride, or should I return it to seller? From what I have seen from some other pics, frames usually break around those cracked paint areas...

At least I didn't pay too much for it and the bike is otherwise in good working condition. But the risk of losing my teeth still bothers me...  

Pic of the bulge:








Down tube paint cracking:








Top tube paint cracking and chipped paint:








Top tube from top:








Front end:








Whole bike:


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

If it were crashed, I would expect the downtube to be damaged, as it is weaker than the top tube against forces from the front. It is possible water worked its way under the paint (through the bare spot), creating the ripples. The bulge itself could just be a bubble under the paint.


----------



## plussa (Nov 10, 2006)

I pinched the bulge with a needle, and it was hard as steel... so it's not a paint defect or something like that.

I think I'll just return the bike because it has 7 day money back guarantee. What a shame because it fits me perfectly and is such a nice bike otherwise.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Buyer beware! If it doesn't feel right, return it and get your money back!


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I am glad you are sending the bike back because it is definitely damaged. What a shame.


----------



## plussa (Nov 10, 2006)

The seller was really sorry for not noticing the damage, and paid also my $100 return costs... I believe him, and I think I'll even give him positive feedback for handling this like a gentleman. 

So, back to square one, still looking for a 57-59 cm Master with Precisa....


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

on steel bikes that was the standard place to run your finger to feel for damage from crashes. Front end impacts typically left small bulges precisely where you indicated.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Good call with the return...what good luck you found a seller who was honorable!


----------



## Jetwave (Jun 1, 2009)

Just curious, how were the bugles formed from crashes? And what will the bugles do to the frame?


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd guess the bike was on a roof rack and took damage that way. Though if that is the case, the fork should have been bent pretty bad. Unless it was replaced.


----------

